# كيف يمكن الحفاظ على رائحة أي تركيبة من التغير ؟



## دينا الرماح (21 مارس 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء من فضلكم حد يقولي كيف أحافظ على رائحة تركيبة مبيد للنمل من التغير علما بأن المبيد يتكون من محلول سكري + المادة الفعالة لأني قمت بتحضير هذة التركيبة ووضعت معطر برائحة الليمون وفوجئت بأن التركيبة تتحول لرائحة كريهة جدا بعد أسبوع أفيدوني بالله عليكم في معرفة السبب و كيفية علاجة ......... مع جزيل الشكر و فائق الإحترام للإخوة الأعضاء و المشرفين على الموقع


----------



## ramez 2 (4 أبريل 2011)

المادة الحافظة وهي الفورمالين بكمية 2 ك للطن الواحد


----------

